# Boursin



## debthecook (Dec 3, 2004)

Blenderize:

3 cloves garlic
1 bunch fresh parsley
8 oz cream cheese
1/4 cup butter
1/4 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper


----------



## marmalady (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi, Deb, I have a recipe for this, too, a little more herby - 

BOURSIN CHEESE

1 large clove garlic 
8 ounces unsalted whipped butter, softened 
16 ounces cream cheese, softened 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 tsp. dry tarragon
1/2 teaspoon marjoram 
2 teaspoon chopped fresh chives 
1/4 teaspoon dry thyme 
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
2 tablespoons minced fresh parsley

Add all ingredients except parsley and chives  to a blender or food processor and process until smooth and well combined. Stir in parsley and chives.  Spoon mixture into a small serving bowl and chill overnight. Serve at room temperature with crackers or celery.
Makes 2 cups.



Mark this recipe, guys - it's so much cheaper than buying those tiny little containers of boursin at the store!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 4, 2004)

I've been waiting for this recipe to appear, marmalady, ever since you told me about it a few months ago.  Now I can eat a whole BOWL of the stuff by myself when no one is looking.


----------



## marmalady (Dec 4, 2004)

LOL, mudbug - you shoulda asked!  I"ve been meaning to post it, but kept forgetting when I got up on site!

Some ideas of how to use boursin - 

- Of course as a spread with crackers
- Stuff cherry tomatoes with it
- Use as a sandwich spread - at one of my restaurant gigs, we made a grilled chicken sandwich on foccacia w/boursin, let/tomato, sliced onions - very yum!
- Spread on little cocktail rye breads with a piece of smoked salmon for an appy.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 4, 2004)

LOL myself, marmalady - I kept forgetting to ask when I got here too!

Love all your ideas for using the stuff!  Of course you realize I will test drive it first before springing it on other people.  Only fair, ya know....where's my spoon??


----------



## marmalady (Dec 4, 2004)

Another great idea for the boursin - other than eating it straight out of the bowl, of course! - 

Place a dollop on a filet mignon steak, or spread it on top of the tenderloin in a beef wellington.  Just saw that in Fine Cooking, and made m mouth water!


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Dec 4, 2004)

This would be good on a roast beef sammich too!


----------



## scott123 (Dec 5, 2004)

Boursin is one of the very few commercial products where every ingredient is listed on the label:

Pasteurized Cultured Milk and Cream, Garlic, Salt, Pepper, Parsley, Chives.

I'm sure that these are delicious recipes, but if one is striving to recreate the item they're familiar with, stick with the seasonings above (combined with whipped cream cheese, of course).


----------



## marmalady (Dec 6, 2004)

No, it's not exactly what I pay $6/99 for about 3 oz in the store for - it's better!


----------



## debthecook (Dec 7, 2004)

Scott123, give us the spoonful, cupful, teaspoonful  measurements of the boursin recipe.


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 7, 2004)

scott123 said:
			
		

> Boursin is one of the very few commercial products where every ingredient is listed on the label:



In the UK all ingredients have to be shown on any food sold.  Normally, it is listed in the order of amount, ie if it is a canned drink of pop, it would state water, sugars, flavourings...  They don't have to tell you what the flavourings are (I assume because of recipe secrecy!)


----------



## scott123 (Dec 7, 2004)

debthecook said:
			
		

> Scott123, give us the spoonful, cupful, teaspoonful  measurements of the boursin recipe.



Sorry, I only have it grams and milliliters 

Ishbel, here in the U.S. we get ingredients lumped into nondescript categories like 'spices.' It's very very rare that every ingredient in a product is broken down, like in boursin.  Most of the recipes I've attempted to replicate involve a great deal of guessing.  With this, the added herbs are right there on the label. The type of cheese might be up for debate, but I'd put just about any amount of money on whipped cream cheese.


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 7, 2004)

The Boursin in France is made from a very soft cream cheese, which you can buy in lots of French markets, from huge 'bins'...  it is sold without the herbs and or chives etc....

Many French housewives buy the cheese and add their own garden herbs to the stuff, beat it lightly and serve with lovely fresh bread, some grapes, olives and tomatoes...   Manna from heaven.


----------



## spryte (Dec 7, 2004)

YUM!!!!! Thanks so much for posting!!!! I LOVE boursin and it's costs a fortune in the grocery store!!! I won't be buying it again!


----------



## Erik (Dec 7, 2004)

Boursin is sooooo amazing on a nice NY Strip...


----------



## debthecook (Dec 8, 2004)

Scott123, what is the recipe for the boursin you've replicated.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 8, 2004)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Many French housewives buy the cheese and add their own garden herbs to the stuff, beat it lightly and serve with lovely fresh bread, some grapes, olives and tomatoes...   Manna from heaven.



man this sounds good, and on a steak, also. gonna have to try it. thanks everyone for the posts!!!!!!


----------



## scott123 (Dec 9, 2004)

Debthecook, I have yet to replicate boursin. At some point I do plan on sitting down and coming up with a clone, but so far, my research has only yielded an ingredient list. Once I do have something, I'll post it here first.


----------



## debthecook (Dec 9, 2004)

OK Scott 123. Thanks.


----------



## spryte (Mar 31, 2005)

I was going to make some boursin tonight to use on grilled chicken & veggie panini.  Does it need to refrigerate for a while for better flavor or can I use it right away?


----------



## jennyema (Mar 31, 2005)

spryte said:
			
		

> I was going to make some boursin tonight to use on grilled chicken & veggie panini. Does it need to refrigerate for a while for better flavor or can I use it right away?


 

Cheese of any type tastes better when closer to room temp, so don't chill it too much.

Cold inhibits you from tasting all the flavors in cheese, wine and many other foods.


----------



## spryte (Mar 31, 2005)

Cool! Thanks!!


----------



## jkath (Apr 1, 2005)

Next time you eat at Dave & Buster's, get the chicken monte carlo - the boursin is really shown off well 

and marmalady - I'm only paying $4.49 for a 5.2 ounce! hmmmm - I thought everything was more expensive here!


----------



## marmalady (Apr 1, 2005)

Jkath, how do they do the chicken monte carlo? Is the chicken stuffed with the boursin?


And------even at $4.49, you can still save money by making it; for the same price you could double the amount you're buying for the same amount!


----------



## jkath (Apr 2, 2005)

It's  lemon-herb grilled chicken breasts topped with boursin cheese chunks, roasted red peppers & fresh basil served with sauteed super skinny green beans. It's even lo-carb!


----------



## spryte (Apr 2, 2005)

Ok, I made debthecook's boursin recipe
Blenderize:

3 cloves garlic
1 bunch fresh parsley
8 oz cream cheese
1/4 cup butter
1/4 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper

plus chives

It was FABULOUS!!!!!

My question:
Can I freeze the leftovers like a compound butter??

I think I was to stuff chicken breasts with it!


----------

